

Spring Hadoop 1.0.0.M1 seems to have a bug... - rmord
http://ramblingsoullt.blogspot.com/2012/03/spring-hadoop-100m1-seems-to-have-bug.html

======
rmord
anybody else playing around with it ran into a similar issue?

